# Back from the "ole honey hole"



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Just made my annual trip to the "ole honey hole". 
Saw some really good bucks and bulls.
If some of you remember, I have been visiting this spot for several years now and last year I had forgot to put an SD card back in my camera before leaving on the trip. That was a very big disappointment.
This year I didn't make that mistake.:mrgreen:
Here's a few bucks I saw the first day out.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

A few more bucks from day #1.
I have several honey holes around the state but the "ole honey hole" is a very special place.
The deer had all but disappeared back in the mid 90s but they are finally coming back in a big way.
Enjoy!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You should wait until at least see some decent deer before you post pics... 

You've struck gold, ridge!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ya, I mean..that is special. You have quite the talent. I haven't been on here that long compared to most but it seems like you are really dialing in on the photo/video skills. I think we all know what your talent is when it comes to hanging head gear but that was a cool group of pics right there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice! The buck in the 1st photo has the face of a whitetail.


----------



## Blackbear53 (May 13, 2016)

Very nice thank you for sharing!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice ridge you got those deer pinned


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

*"ole honey hole"* is an understatement. I agree with vanilla, You have a gold mine. Thanks for posting. Your pics always gets me excited.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Awesome picture ridgetop! Pics like these definitely help to pass the day while day dreaming of fall....


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sweet bucks ridgetop!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

"I don't want the location of you honey hole or anything..."





Who the hell am I kidding!? I do want the exact location! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

You would think a good guy on the forum that paid $$$$$$$ for SOMEONE to come do electrical work for him would be shared in on the "honey hole"? LOL....man those are some very nice bucks there!!!! Good job


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Great photos! What is your camera set-up?



LostLouisianian said:


> You would think a good guy on the forum that paid $$$$$$$ for SOMEONE to come do electrical work for him would be shared in on the "honey hole"? LOL....man those are some very nice bucks there!!!! Good job


LL- knowing Ridge, you already got the good deal forum price of $$$. Only one forum good deal per year, per member. haha


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Packout said:


> Great photos! What is your camera set-up?
> 
> LL- knowing Ridge, you already got the good deal forum price of $$$. Only one forum good deal per year, per member. haha


And it didn't include ole honey hole coordinates? What kind of rip-off was that, Ridge? You should have your contractor's license revoked!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Very nice! The buck in the 1st photo has the face of a whitetail.


That's what I thought too.
More impressive pictures of day #2 to come tonight.
Stay tuned


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> And it didn't include ole honey hole coordinates? What kind of rip-off was that, Ridge? You should have your contractor's license revoked!


Anyone that can convince a reliable Journeyman electrician to hire on and stay with our company for more than 6 months, just might get some coordinates.;-)


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Anyone that can convince a reliable Journeyman electrician to hire on and stay with our company for more than 6 months, just might get some coordinates.;-)


What company is it? I happen to know some Journeyman Sparky's....PM me, maybe I can send some applicants your way...no GPS Coords required but definitely highly encouraged. ;-)


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## OldRookie (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow. Cool.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

ridgetop said:


> Anyone that can convince a reliable Journeyman electrician to hire on and stay with our company for more than 6 months, just might get some coordinates.;-)


How long is this offer open?

And on a related note, what does it take to become a Journeyman electrician? For those bucks, I may consider a career change.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Great pics and great deer. If these are from a GS unit, I am even more impressed. Is this a GS unit or a LE unit?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Say, uhh, ridgetop, you don't happen to be in the market for a left nu....


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's some more bucks from day two.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Some good looking bucks there.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Packout said:


> Great photos! What is your camera set-up?


 I'm using a Panasonic FZ-70 with a cheap mono pod.
Pretty good camera for the money.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, here's a few more from day 2 and 3.
Quite the 72 hours I had on the mountain, with a lot of miles put under the boots.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The forks on that last one!!! Holy crap!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey why is your old honey hole in Zions?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Holy crap, man!


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Here are a couple from my old stomping ground. I setup the trail camera last weekend and went back to check it today. Looks like the deer are coming in every night and morning. There is a nice 5x4, a 4x4, a really nice 3x3 and a fair 2x2. There were others, but these will do for starters.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok. Here's the elk edition of my trip.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey Ridgetop, 
I may be in the market for a new hunting buddy. I would like to extend you an invitation to bring me along with you &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Ridge I really think all of those bucks are well beneath your high standards, you should bring me along so you don't have to shoot one of those sub standard bucks.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

My good gracious is this in a LE elk unit or gen season?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I know some of you would like your questions answered but I really don't want to play 20 questions. Some of my most favorite areas have been hit by poachers lately and now one of Utah's bigger outfitters has discovered one of my honey holes.:?
So please, just enjoy the animals for what they are; Awesome!
Question, which one of the bucks do you like the best and why?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Pic 3 post #2. I'm a sucker for inline mulies


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Day 2,
The big 4x4, Just a good looking buck.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Very first post, picture #3. I really like when they have little kickers on them. But I will be honest, I would take any dear that you have posted pictures of! Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm thinking post 1 pic 3 as well. I like the big box frame, kickers, and looks to have some good mass too.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Post 1 pic 3. He looks very cool. Love the shape and character he's got. Just a good looking deer!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> I know some of you would like your questions answered but I really don't want to play 20 questions. Some of my most favorite areas have been hit by poachers lately and now one of Utah's bigger outfitters has discovered one of my honey holes.:?
> So please, just enjoy the animals for what they are; Awesome!
> Question, which one of the bucks do you like the best and why?


Would you mind coming over to the house and finishing one bit of electrical work you forgot? I need to remove the GPS tracking device I put under your truck the first time you came out. :grin:


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Good stuff Ridge, some of those are better and/or just as good as anything on the Pauns I frequent. Love the pics!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

muleymadness said:


> Good stuff Ridge, some of those are better and/or just as good as anything on the Pauns I frequent. Love the pics!!


Thanks!
There are plenty of great general season bucks out there for sure.
It been a crazy ride my group has been on the last four years.
We've killed two bucks over 200", one over 190" and have chased dozens over the 170" mark.
Highest scoring buck was 226" and widest was my 37"er from last year.
All on public, general season units.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Post 3, pic #2. I love the junk, although the narrow 4x4 with MASSIVE forks in pic #3 of the same post is really pushing for the top spot.

You've mentioned hanging it up as to the physical nature of your hunts, but with bucks like that around, it would be really hard to do so! Great pics - better guy.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice pics Ridge!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> Post 3, pic #2. I love the junk, although the narrow 4x4 with MASSIVE forks in pic #3 of the same post is really pushing for the top spot.
> 
> You've mentioned hanging it up as to the physical nature of your hunts, but with bucks like that around, it would be really hard to do so! Great pics - better guy.


This very well may be my last year hunting the steep and deep of the Wasatch. The very worse part of the whole deal is not hunting with the group of friends I've hunted with over the last 10-12 years. 
I can find bucks in other hiker friendly hills but it's hard to find other hunters that you can get along with and are as given as the guys I hunt with are.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> This very well may be my last year hunting the steep and deep of the Wasatch. The very worse part of the whole deal is not hunting with the group of friends I've hunted with over the last 10-12 years.
> I can find bucks in other hiker friendly hills but it's hard to find other hunters that you can get along with and as given as the guys I hunt with are.


I think you will always have as many friends to hunt with you as you want. haha Seems easier to find a spouse than a great hunting companion.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Packout said:


> ridgetop said:
> 
> 
> > This very well may be my last year hunting the steep and deep of the Wasatch. The very worse part of the whole deal is not hunting with the group of friends I've hunted with over the last 10-12 years.
> ...


This is true. I've had a few hunting buddies over the years but the only one I can really count on to go to the extremes I want (which really aren't that much compared to most on here) or just talk into going is my twin brother. In fact a lot of times he is the one selling me on the potential benefits of dive bombing a hell hole on the wasatch.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

While the bucks are in velvet they are definitely easier to spot.

Great job of scouting.

At least you know they will be there somewhere.


----------

